# There's a mouse in my house...



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

I was just sitting watching TV when it just waltzed in hid under the sofa.....we tried to catch it but it was too quick now it's holed up in our skirting board.

It's very cute but I'd rather it went and lived somewhere else!!

Any ideas on how to get rid of it....DH seems to think if there's one then there's probably others.

I'd really like a humane way of getting rid of them 

Thanks, Lizzy xxx

ps This is the difference between me and DH. He's talking about poison traps....I'm thinking about giving it a name


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

You could just lay humane traps for it  Put some food (preferably strong smelling, like a stinky cheese) in a bucket or something similar with steps made out of books going up into it and hopefully mouse will climb up after the food, drop in the bucket and not be able to get back out. You could also put a towel or something in the bottom so it doesn't hurt itself when it falls, if you're feeling really kind  

I like mice  

x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

We had a humane mouse trap for a really cute little fieldmouse that kept coming in. We'd put cheese in and the next morning let it go.

Every night it came back, ate the cheese and then just waited to get let back out again   

Dad went nuts in the end - said it was costing him a fortune. He put his foot down eventually when my sister and I tried to put an egg cup of water in the trap too and he took it to a field


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Jayne ~ I like mice too 

Although it did scare the bejesus out of me when I saw it out of the corner of my eye and though it was a giant spider!

I will get some smelly cheese tomorrow and give it a go......just need to stop the dog eating the cheese and getting his head stuck in the bucket 

Emma ~ that's so funny that it kept coming back for cheese....I bet you gave it a name too 

xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Emma - Aww, that's cute   

Lizzy - We recently had to do this when our hamster escaped, and as they are (like mice) nocturnal, we just picked the stuff up in the day when dog was about and put it down again at night when dog was in bed. Our dog gets locked in kitchen at night though, so was easy enough to do, although we did have one by washing machine and had to build a barrier of chairs around that one    

Good luck  

x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Ooooh Lizzy we had mice and stinky cheese is not the best thing to use - they like *peanut butter!!!!!


Good luck!


*This was the official advice from the mouse catcher man!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Aww sweet. Maybe once you have caught it and let it go you could get a cat to make sure it doesnt come back.

We have a family of rats in our garden as we have chickens and rabbits and they come for the spilt food. I do like rats n had a couple as pets ( not wild ones   ) but they are gettin on my nerves now coz they are pinching my eggs    Im afraid im just leaving them to dh now  

And yes BG is right they love peanut butter and also fatty food like bacon


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Hubby bought some traps, that kill them stone dead.  We put them down, baited them with peanut butter.  End of mouse problem.
We are still trying to work out how they got in!  We live in a brand new house, that *should* be sealed!

Sorry, but  I come in the camp, that voles/meadow mice, are vermin, and need to be destroyed.  They come in the same category as rabbits, moles, grey squirrels, foxes, and other such creatures.  They are enormously destructive.  We live in the country, where we have a legal duty to kill these.  And we can be prosecuted for not doing so!

Rabbits! Cuddly! No, great tasting pie, made with a bit of bacon, onions and mushrooms.

Lorna


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd get a humane trap   But then I'd probably put it in a cage get it a mate and try and breed it  

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

PS Where is the country do you live Lorna? xx


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Saila  

I said 
> We live in the country

East Anglia to be more exact.  We live surrounded by farmland, and we see first hand the damage these pests do.  You wouldn't call them cute and cuddly, if you did.

And my garden gets eaten as well.  #';,£"%£"5`

Lorna


----------



## barbaramary (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm on Lorna's side here if you've seen one there will be more - did you know they don't have a bladder and continually pee - that's how Hawks etc track them by their line of pee.  We originally tried humane traps but by that time it was too late they'd bred and we were overun - so now we use poison bait.

We too live in the country


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

The pee thing is my main reason for wanting them to leave fairly sharpish 

Can't use peanut butter....won't have it in the house as Kitty has a peanut allergy 

Can't get a cat either as we have a big hairy lurcher.....not sure lurchers and cats mix well 

Lorna ~ would be very peed off if they started on the garden or what's left of it after the snails have had their way 

We tried the bucket trap but DH meddled with it after I went to bed and put some of the cheese on the steps which kind of removed the incentive to fall in the bucket! The step cheese did disappear though...

Lizzy xxx


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Another country girl with her two bits worth here  

Chocolate does the trick as well    We don't use the humane traps and go for the lethal traps instead. If you have one mouse, you most certainly have 2 as they mate in pairs    

It's not just the pee everywhere it's the droppings as well *shudder*


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

I saw mouse in my bathroom a couple of years ago, I thought it was rather cute.  I put a biscuit down for it ... mainly to see if it came back, it never did and no sign of any since.  

It would have to be humane traps for me.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

We had one 2 years ago and chased it outside but it came back in without us realising and went and died in an old washing basket in the utility room 

Seriously though, if using a humane trap it is best to let them go at least a mile away or they can find their way home...so I was told anyway!


----------



## PoppyD (Nov 20, 2006)

One of our cats brought in a field mouse last year and we used a humane trap and a couple of chocolate buttons to catch it which worked within a day. 

Only problem was once caught I then took the trap to the end of the garden to release it, forgot to check if either of the cats were lurking...............and yep the minute I released it puss caught it, killed it and ate it!!   At least i tried to be humane!!

Karen
x x x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Lorna - Oh hun, your intense posts do make me giggle 

Lizzy - Grrr to dh fiddling with trap, but sorry, can't help laughing at the fact the mouse came along and pinched the cheese of the step, and avoided the bucket    Better luck tonight!    I'm guessing that like me, you wouldn't fall into the kill em dead category unless last resort. Steel yourself in case you have to do that though. Just let dh handle it if he's cool about doing it, and don't think about it! 

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Mice/rats are supposed to be quite clever and catch on to some traps. I'm with Lorna, humane traps aren't worth it. And neither are those plug in things that are supposed to deter them. We live in the middle of nowhere too so have to keep an eye out come winter. The only things I've found that stop them is the poison, though I had to start mixing it in with other stuff to keep them interested. That and our new neighbours have a cat that is a master mouser/ratter so we've not had any sign of any since he moved in.

Chocolate is fantastic for bait.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

This is one agile mouse! 

Some of the chocolate had been nibbled but it must have climbed out again 

Going to order a trap of the internet that hopefully it can't get out of.

Karen ~ aw, shame about the mouse. Guess cats are the best way of getting rid of them! My old cat came back with a baby rabbit once...luckily he wanted to show me what he had done so i managed to save it and let it go 

xxx


----------



## Pol (Mar 9, 2007)

We had mice (or rather we only ever saw one, but I'm sure there must have been more) when we lived in a basement flat in London, and I took the view that if we had them probably the whole terrace had them, so they'd probably go where there was food ... so we made sure we never ever left anything, not even a crumb, out and it worked - they all went upstairs and bothered the 8 very noisy students living there instead    

Mind you we did move out about 6 months later - I'm not sure I could have lived like that for much longer!!

J


----------

